# about a month in, organic soil grow



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Here she is now
View attachment tmp_8086-IMG_20151227_57255-104381437.jpg

View attachment tmp_8086-IMG_20151227_51530850560967.jpg


Here she was 48hrs ago
View attachment tmp_8086-IMG_20151224_13973623233718.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

plain tap water is being used, ph is a little high ppm  of about 180

Plants are in tubs so any runoff is absorbed back into the plant.

Soil mix is 
3 parts promix
1 part mushroom compost
1 parts ewc
1.5ish parts perlite
---------
1/2tbl/gal azomite
1/2tbl/gal glacial rock dust
1tbl/gal gypsum
1.5tbl/gal greensand
2tbl/gal dolomite lime

1tbl/gal bloodmeal
1.5tbl/gal alfalfa
1.5tbl/gal kelp meal
1.5tbl/gal neem cake
2tbl/gal bone meal

Been 'cooking' for about 6 months


----------



## yarddog (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think it's a good idea to let the runoff absorb.     A little is OK, but be careful  the soil doesn't stay wet too long.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2015)

I think the overall health of the plant looks good. I don't know what is up with the fan leaf, but I wouldn't panic. and why are you testing ph if your organic??  I always let my plants reuptake water from smart pots without issue.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2015)

Get some good organic nutrient tea and give them with every other watering. I would also get something to add to the organic tea that will add more beneficial microbes to the soil. It may be that the microbes have run their courses and have died off to a degree that they aren't able to do what they need, or they have already chelated everything that can be broken down quickly and the plant has absorbed it all. In either case, a good organic nutrient tea will help.

I don't know what to tell you about the plant that has got so bad that it now looks like a cactus :doh:


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,

I dont check the ph, just thought it was worth mentioning that my taps ph is slightly high.

Hush do you have a tea you would recommend? There are so many recipies.. maybe a little bit a molasses?


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

It is possible she got a little too dry.. not to the point of wilting, but I do think I have noticed organics don't like to get tooo dry. My last grow if I let them get too dry, some deficiencies would show up. Maybe I waited too long being caught up in the holidays.


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

It kinda looks like what happens when two leaves get on top of each other and condensation gets on the bottom leaf. The fan leaves are so huge its very possible that's happening, but the top 2 fan leaves that are discolored don't have much excuse unless the blades are choking each other out.


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok tea is bubbling, i used the last little bit of bagged ewc, some buffaloam comost, lil bit a kelp meal, seaweed extract, and molasses.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I really like Advanced Nutrients' Mother Earth Nutrient Tea. However you can only get it in the "Bloom" phase nute. Since I have been using this tea, (I also use a little Hygrozyme along with it in my hydro system) I can tell a significant difference in the quality and quantity of my flowers. Some say to make your own and that can be good (IF you know the right things to add to it to match what the plant needs), but it stinks, is more work to do, and not fun to me, so I find it worth the money to buy the AN ME tea.


----------



## next (Dec 29, 2015)

No worries Hush,

I did an quick look on Amazon, I can find the grow and bloom but they want about 40$ for a liter.

I have some hygrozyme, but i haven't been using it lately..


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

Bleh 

View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_13323-104381437.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_36871207346562.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2015)

More K


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2015)

Good Duck, i had no idea... Oh dear, i hope you get it fixed soon... Mojo next.


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

Seaweed extract I have had an n-p-k of 2-2-7. The tea should have plenty of potassium in it with the kelp and molasses. The initial kelp meal that was in the soil must be used up, and the greensand I either didn't use enough, or it isn't being released fast enough. I will have to remember to give them a bump of kelp meal after a month or so of veg. I imagine this will follow me into flower as well.. will the addition of molasses to the water increase the k? Or does it get eaten by the soil and turned into microbes?


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

Kelp meal foliar spray?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2016)

A very light sprinkling of ash. Just not from pine tree or that type.

When you feed the soil the microbes eat everything.


----------



## next (Jan 1, 2016)

I have like a gallon of earth juice meta-k, 0-0-10.

Most wood around here is pine or aspen, would aspen ash work?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2016)

Meta K will work when feeding the plant. Not sure on the Aspen as there are not many around here.


----------

